# Redfish Video



## ChasingCopperCS

Hey here is a video that one of my friends and I put together from fishing last week.

We are up in Charleston South Carolina stalking the redfish. The bite has been awesome up here.

The boat is a mitzi 15 which I purchased through microskiff back in December.

Hope yall enjoy the video!


----------



## TidewateR

well done! Thanks for sharing


----------



## alain_vallejo

NICE!!!!!


----------



## mhinkle90

Great Video and Reds!!!


----------



## Taterides

Enjoyed it!! Someone also seems scared of spiders.


----------



## ChasingCopperCS

> Enjoyed it!! Someone also seems scared of spiders.


Haha, I dont take to spiders being on my hand too kindly. (we share this account so this is "spider boy")

Thanks for the compliments y'all!


----------



## Cody_F

Nice fish , and great video! Probably one of my favorites..


----------



## Taterides

I'm with ya on spiders and some snakes. Had a similar spider experience with a mountain bike and a banana spider.


----------



## Megalops

That is one heck of a well done video!  What did you use to shoot the video if u don't mind my asking?


----------



## BRunner346

nice vid


----------



## ChasingCopperCS

> That is one heck of a well done video!  What did you use to shoot the video if u don't mind my asking?


The video was shot with the GoPro HD Hero 2. It was edited on imovie. 

Thanks yall for all the comments!


----------



## swampfox

Sweet vid guys!! Y'all are in my turf . Looks like the bite finally turned on. It seemed like they were in that state of confusion the last month or so. I have been working some big schools up in Cape Romain outta Buck Hall. I'll keep a eye out for ya. I will be in a tan ECC Lostmen.

This is my all time favorite spider vid!! ;D ;D

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bRV4d9LCawU


----------



## ChasingCopperCS

> Sweet vid guys!! Y'all are in my turf . Looks like the bite finally turned on. It seemed like they were in that state of confusion the last month or so. I have been working some big schools up in Cape Romain outta Buck Hall. I'll keep a eye out for ya. I will be in a tan ECC Lostmen.
> 
> This is my all time favorite spider vid!! ;D ;D
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bRV4d9LCawU


Haha now that is a good video. The funny part about the one with my friend is that it was one of those really tiny spiders that jump around and he flipped out haha ;D

O yea i know what you mean. It has been tough the last month or so just to get the schools to eat with the mullet starting to move in. Springtime is always a tough time to fish for me because you never know if the reds are on the the lowtide flats or if they are in their springtime patterns. 
We usually fish out of the Isle of Palms Marina but venture up north around bulls bay ever once in a while. Tarpon fishing in the summer is always fun up there. I haven't caught on to the bull reds in the surf out on Cape Romain though, but i would like to.

See ya out there.


----------



## Shadowcast

Great video! Nice to see the Charleston Angler gear. A buddy of mine down here used to run that shop. Love the logo!


----------



## TEXAS_RED

> Hey here is a video that one of my friends and I put together from fishing last week.
> 
> We are up in Charleston South Carolina stalking the redfish. The bite has been awesome up here.
> 
> The boat is a mitzi 15 which I purchased through microskiff back in December.
> 
> Hope yall enjoy the video!


----------



## TEXAS_RED

Thanks for the entertaining vidio. Great stuff.
SKIFFSTIFF


----------



## Megalops

> That is one heck of a well done video!  What did you use to shoot the video if u don't mind my asking?
> 
> 
> 
> The video was shot with the GoPro HD Hero 2. It was edited on imovie.
> 
> Thanks yall for all the comments!
Click to expand...

Thanks man!  Not to be pedantic, but which GoPro HD Hero 2 did you actually go with?  Regular, surf, motor sports, etc.  I've read that the underwater application has problems focusing - which yours obviously did not.  Thanks in advance for the newbie questions...


----------



## diliberoj

great vid, did you use a mount for some of the film? which one did you go with?


----------



## ChasingCopperCS

> That is one heck of a well done video!  What did you use to shoot the video if u don't mind my asking?
> 
> 
> 
> The video was shot with the GoPro HD Hero 2. It was edited on imovie.
> 
> Thanks yall for all the comments!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks man!  Not to be pedantic, but which GoPro HD Hero 2 did you actually go with?  Regular, surf, motor sports, etc.  I've read that the underwater application has problems focusing - which yours obviously did not.  Thanks in advance for the newbie questions...
Click to expand...

I actually got the motor sports package. All of the gopros in each package are the same, they just come with different mounts. I was advised to get the motor cross gopro because it comes with the suction cup. That is what i shot almost the whole film on. The suction cup pretty much sticks to everything and is super tough and has no chance of coming off.
I also made another mount on a wooden pole. I just drilled in one of the 3 arm pivots into the wood and it works great for underwater footage. The gopro also has the capability of filming right side up or upside down, which is a nice feature when trying to capture the release.
I will sometimes use a chest mount, which makes a cool shot of reeling in a fish or casting. Its fun to find different places to mount it.
As for the fog issue, I will occasionally have problems with it, but not very often. I have seen different accessories from gopro like a lens that keeps it from fogging up. The main problem that i have is forgetting to dry the screen off after dipping it into the water ;D. 
Hope that was helpful, lemme know if you have any other questions.


----------



## Megalops

Thank you!


----------



## dingdangdoo

Hey man nice vids, i'm an hour south of you guys down in Beaufort,sc. If you gents wouldn't mind showing me some good ole Charleston red fishing , my boat your time! I like to get up there and fish but don't know the spots too much up there, there's too much water to drive up there and fish without knowing where to go. Hit me up.


----------

